# What oil?



## arnoldspurga (Oct 3, 2010)

Hi, I have a 1989 Vw Golf 1.3 4-valve, and it's about time to change the oil. Which oil should I use?


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

Valvoline conventional if it's available in Lithuania. What are your options? I assume you run conventional based on the age of the vehicle.


----------

